# Boat Attitude while Cruising



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi All,
Just want to share this with everyone, maybe it'll help someone having the same sort of issues. 

I purchased a used 07 Pursuit Denali 265 3 years ago and couldn't be happier. We've cruised, camped and fished the crap out this boat and by far it's been up to the challenges. 

I did notice while cruising the boat's attitude seem to yaw/crab ass end (stern) to port just slightly. Wouldn't be an issue until I notice twice on fueling, the port tank took up to 25 gallons more fuel than the starboard and my fuel burn was less than what the data sheets showed new (1.5 verses 1.8 miles per gallon at 3800 rpms). After talking to several friends, reading forums and discussing this with Pursuit direct, something was definitely out of adjustment. I started with measuring the toe in/out on the motors, distance from center on each and torque tab adjustments and here's what I came up with. 

My port engine is mounted 3/4" further out from center line than the starboard. My port engine torque tab was adjusted 3 clicks to starboard and my port engine was toed out some 2 inches than the starboard. Pursuit recommended having both motors torque tab straight and the toe adjustment 1/8 - 1/4" out. 
After considering all the baseline data collected, I decided to adjust everything back to neutral or straight. Both torque tabs and tie bar.

Results: Took her out Saturday from Juana's and she rode great. My steering at idle had no hunting, cruise and higher speeds were straight with very little steering inputs. She showed better fuel burn, with a slight side wind, she cruised at 3800 rpm's burning 1.7 - 1.8 gals per mile. 

Hopefully someone might benefit from my relentless over the top need for perfection when it comes to boating.

Needless to say, I'm a happy camper now!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

where is your live well? I have a clam shell intake and notice if there is fish, or the drain is covered, the live well will fill and will cause the boat to list (slightly) to the side of the live well....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

My boat always lists to starboard after leaving my last dive site. Then when I get back and take my ice chests off the list is gone go figure.....Sorry I couldn't resist Plus this lousey weather is at fault..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*Livewell*



Realtor said:


> where is your live well? I have a clam shell intake and notice if there is fish, or the drain is covered, the live well will fill and will cause the boat to list (slightly) to the side of the live well....


Livewell is aft on the transom next to the icebox which balance each other out.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*Funny*



sealark said:


> My boat always lists to starboard after leaving my last dive site. Then when I get back and take my ice chests off the list is gone go figure.....Sorry I couldn't resist Plus this lousey weather is at fault..:thumbup::thumbup:


Funny stuff!


----------

